

My Little Pony image on PHP manual pages when JS disabled - Maxious
http://phpmanualmasterpieces.tumblr.com/post/72720773542/i-thought-eevee-was-putting-me-on-and-now-you

======
Maxious
The offending commit [https://github.com/php/web-
php/commit/bb84c7bbcd3cb4b0891327...](https://github.com/php/web-
php/commit/bb84c7bbcd3cb4b0891327cb35351e3bb44be024)

The revert [https://github.com/php/web-
php/commit/681bea8bb4d646ef628ab8...](https://github.com/php/web-
php/commit/681bea8bb4d646ef628ab80bdfec0df07a07c561) Comment: "Surprisingly
enough, there seem to be several active users that don't have js enabled :D"

